
Physicists can predict the jumps of Schrödinger’s cat (and finally save it) - mushufasa
https://news.yale.edu/2019/06/03/physicists-can-predict-jumps-schrodingers-cat-and-finally-save-it
======
mushufasa
Full Nature article text from author:
[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41586-019-1287-z.epdf?autho...](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41586-019-1287-z.epdf?author_access_token=YP0IjlvtyQD2xcfcFL8dc9RgN0jAjWel9jnR3ZoTv0PJMc77vB6TCr-Y7EVxz0moZygLBmTJfRrv_KEjb_JszSCvgZF39JG3Ecfj6MWyHEd2wXwxfyGU5nvCZI9pYsvjjTBqz_qyDb57L0ywGNrwHg%3D%3D)

------
amatus
Preprint: [https://arxiv.org/abs/1803.00545](https://arxiv.org/abs/1803.00545)

